# Would I be out of line?



## MV4284 (Oct 2, 2005)

Hello,
I am an aspiring police officer in New England and am currently on the waiting list for a department. I have been on this list since july of 2005 and have not been notified since then my placing on the list. Recently (2 weeks ago) they called me to update the list and confirm my interest in employment. Would I be out of line to call them back and ask them my current standing because an inside source has told me they will be hiring very soon? Thanks for the help.

JP


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Is it a Civil Service department? If it is, you can check the standings on the website...


----------



## MV4284 (Oct 2, 2005)

no its not


----------

